# Tap a drop air freshner



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I would give the tap a drop stuff a go. It's supposed to be pretty good and it is definitely safe to use around animals, which is probably not true of most air fresheners. I wouldn't trust plug-ins as they tend to be very strongly scented and I wouldn't want them around delicate rodent noses!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Tap-A-Drop is good stuff, plug-in air fresheners are damaging and only heavily mask a scent rather than get rid of it. How can your neighbours smell the shed anyway!? 

With bicarbonated soda, I think you put it in a jar or something and tie some cloth over the top and leave it in the room to absorb the smells.


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

I have that fresh air globe to put the tap-a drop in. It works really well.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Argent said:


> Tap-A-Drop is good stuff, plug-in air fresheners are damaging and only heavily mask a scent rather than get rid of it. *How can your neighbours smell the shed anyway!*?
> 
> With bicarbonated soda, I think you put it in a jar or something and tie some cloth over the top and leave it in the room to absorb the smells.


I was wondering this too, they must be practically living in there with the animals!
Tap-a-drop is good, maybe combining this with the bicarb in a jar idea (not together of course!) would provide an effective smell barrier


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

magpie said:


> I would give the tap a drop stuff a go. It's supposed to be pretty good and it is definitely safe to use around animals, which is probably not true of most air fresheners. I wouldn't trust plug-ins as they tend to be very strongly scented and I wouldn't want them around delicate rodent noses!


I used to love having the plug-ins pre rats, but in hindsight now I don't have them I realise how many headaches they gave me!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I just put the tap a drop on some cotton wool, I dont have it too close to any of the cages though, Im very cautious putting anything strong smelling anywhere near the rodents.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## hamster101 (Oct 15, 2012)

Rhi said:


> I have that fresh air globe to put the tap-a drop in. It works really well.


hi where can you get some tap a drop air freshner  i have been looking everywhere for it


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

one question, how much ventilation does your shed have?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

If there isn't a window, how are you preventing the shed from overheating in the sun?, because that would make it smell stronger.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You can buy tap o drop from the rat warehouse online.
I use it but I don't think it's that good tbh.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------

